# Rechner vernetzen



## Thorsten (2. Dezember 2007)

Tach,

möchte meinen PC und den Laptop vernetzen. Schon mal vor langer Zeit gemacht, doch wieder vergessen.
Also, der PC is' der Server. Crossover-Kabel steckt im Router und Laptop, LAN-Verbindung is' auch aktiviert. So, Ordner is' freigegeben auf Server, doch nun muss doch beim Laptop unter "Ausführen" die IP und der freigegebene Ordner vom Server eingegeben werden, oder? Und dann beide Rechner neustarten. Ich glaube das wars dann...
Liege ich damit richtig?
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

1. Betreibsprogramm?
2. Welche Verwendung hat sein Server, gehst über den ins Internet oder über den Router
3. Wenn das netzwerk richtig Funktioniert und du bei beiden die gleich Arbeitsgruppe hast, kannst du (solange du nicht umgestellt hast) auf Netzwerkumgebung gehen und da stehen dann automatscih die freigegeben Ordner im Netzwerk.

Natürlich könntest du auch im Laptop über Arbeitsplatz - Extras - Netzlaufwerk verbinden die Freigabe auf dem Server als Netzlaufwerknehmen, da musste dann zukünftig nur auf den Arbeitsplatz klicken und fertig. Hier gibst du als Pfad/Adresse "\\IPdesServer\Freigabeordner an

lg


----------



## tk03 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich hab zwei Rechner miteinander verbunden. Aber die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Rechne baut sich sehr sehr langsam auf. Ich hab gehört das es einen netzwerkschlüssel gibt der das mit änder kann. ( Beide Rechner sind xp und hängen an ein schwitch dran). Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. mfg


----------



## Remme (31. Januar 2008)

@tk03. Also ich hatte so ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem und hab es mit Tunup gelöst und über das Programm die automatische Suche nach allen netzwerkfreigaben/tasks etc. deaktiviert und schon war es schneller.


----------

